# "Demon Dark" by Jim Shore



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thought you Halloweeny types might enjoy seeing some shots of this figurine we found while browsing (of all places) a Christmas shop in Gettysburg PA:



















"Demon Dark" is part of his 2009 Halloween collection, which includes figurines such as witches, black cats, and Sally and Jack Skellington from "Nightmare".

I did a search on the 'Net after we got home - he has an official web site, but the link at the moment is not working. You can find his pieces through other sites, though. His name is also associated with "Heartwood Creek".


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have him. He was the addition to our Jim Shore Halloween collection for this year. I have several of them...that's what counts as my "grown-up" halloween decorations.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We'd never heard of the artist before, but this piece was a definite stand out at the store. Spooky1 is going to take a look on line at some of his other figurines.

Here's the demon with some of our other top-of-the-DVD-cabinet items. I think he fits in well:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I LOVE jim shore. You should check out his other halloween stuff. THIS one is great!!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree Turtle. He is great. He is a local artist here in SC and super nice person. If you are into the "C" holiday, he does some great stuff for that too.

Love the "Demon Dark" piece and hadn't seen it. Gonna have to find it now.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... that is cool!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i love jim shores work roxy! didnt know he had halloween stuff!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

never heard of him...but i like the figurine


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I love Jim Shore's stuff. I have his Evil Queen/beggar woman from Snow White. http://www.pacprod.com/gifts/DISNEY...TCH_2_SIDED_FIGURINE_BY_JIM_SHORE/4005218.htm I would love to get his Wizard of Oz collection. http://www.cherrylanecollection.com/HeartwoodCreekbyJimShoreTheWizardofOz0.html


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I never heard of him, but he does do a nice job.


----------

